
EU citizens in UK could face 'deliberate hostility' policy after Brexit - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/jan/16/eu-citizens-in-uk-could-face-deliberate-hostility-policy-after-brexit
======
DrNuke
Are you EU citizens in the UK experiencing troubles, business-wise? I'm
finding it increasingly difficult to start preliminary discussions already, so
giving up and moving on.

